# Suggestions for outdoor speakers DIY



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Parts Express has a good selection of Outdoor Speakers:






Home







www.parts-express.com




I bought the white Dayton Outdoor Speakers and they sound pretty nice.
YMMV.


----------

